# Dreamcast Emulator Released for Android!!!



## LightyKD (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm just going to quote the Droidgamers article...

Source: http://www.droidgamers.com/index.ph...ator-reicast-arrives-in-alpha-form-on-android



Today Android gamers get a little bit of a treat, especially if you enjoy playing Dreamcast games. That is because Reicast, a multi-platform Dreamcast emulator that works quite well, has arrived onto Android today. Reicast is actually a fork of Nulldce for those of you familiar with that emulator. This release is being labeled as an Alpha version but once you dive into it, Reicast seems to have more of a beta feel to it.

Before you rush over to Google Play to download this new emulator, there are minimum hardware requirements that you'll want to have before bothering to try this emulator out. The developers are stating that you should have at least a Cortex-A9 Dual-core, 1Ghz+ processor in your Android device to ensure you get decent speeds when playing games using Reicast.



Other requirements are more software related. You'll need the Dreamcast BIOS for this emulator to work. You'll need to put it on /sdcard/dc/data/dc_boot.bin. The Dreamcast flash is located on /sdcard/dc/data/dc_flash.bin.

So far, even as an Alpha version, this emulator runs great and can already play plenty of games, most running at full speed such as Crazy Taxi, Soul Calibur, Metropolis Street Racer, Marvel vs Capcom and more. Since this is an Alpha release, there may be bugs that pop up but so far Reicast shows a lot of promise. For those of you interested in picking this new emulator up, you can do so off of Google Play for free.

For those of you who happen to own an Ouya, it appears that Reicast works pretty good on the Android-powered console as well.

Thanks to Trevor H. for the tip!

Google Play Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.reicast.emulator


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally, a good reason to get an Ouya
*remembers his wife already has a tablet*
Man, those Droid tabs are becoming more and more useful for gaming.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2013)

It's pretty much the only reason why tablets are so popular.
Cause of the emulators...

Neat thing to see tho!


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice. I sort of miss my old yellowed dreamcast.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 18, 2013)

if I can run Marvel vs Capcom 2 on my phone I'll be golden.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 18, 2013)

Time to get an Ouya, I guess.


----------



## Essometer (Dec 18, 2013)

It maybe runs on a tablet/smartphone, but with on screen controls any game other than turn-based RPGs is unplayable.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2013)

so we got gb, gbc, snes, gba, ds, ps1, psp, mame, dreamcast.... what else


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 18, 2013)

But does it support Blast Processing?

(Yes I know that's a Genesis joke, but screw it)


----------



## pasc (Dec 18, 2013)

And there goes my time...

TyBlood13;
Ask the AVGN about it. Haha


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 18, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> so we got gb, gbc, snes, gba, ds, ps1, psp, mame, dreamcast.... what else


 

PlayStation 2  (...one can dream of playing Rumble roses on his OUYA!)


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice, i wil wait for a year of 2 when i go buy one of those game tables.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Dec 18, 2013)

My phone should support it but I tend never to bother with emulators on touch screens...

Lack of real buttons is a deal breaker for me


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 18, 2013)

any chance it could be ported to the Wii?  Or is it too powerful for that?  I always thought that in theory Dreamcast emulation on the Wii would be possible.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 18, 2013)

got it on my Sophix 740g hope it isn't too shitty fps



duffmmann said:


> any chance it could be ported to the Wii? Or is it too powerful for that? I always thought that in theory Dreamcast emulation on the Wii would be possible.


 
except for self encapsulated and injects it can't play n64 (Via emulator) roms....so no if it cant run n64 it DEFIANTLY cant run dreamcast

question aren't emulators banned on google play?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 18, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> except for self encapsulated and injects it can't play n64 (Via emulator) roms


 

Right, but my understanding is the architecture of the Wii is far similar to the Dreamcast than the N64 was to the Wii. So in theory emulating a Dreamcast on the system could be much more fluid in the FPS department if done properly.


----------



## bobmcjr (Dec 18, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> question aren't emulators banned on google play?


Nope. This isn't iOS.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 18, 2013)

But, can it play Sonic Adventure 2?


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 18, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> so we got gb, gbc, snes, gba, ds, ps1, psp, mame, dreamcast.... what else


NES, N64, GC, Wii, and I think Virtual Boy too.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> any chance it could be ported to the Wii? Or is it too powerful for that? I always thought that in theory Dreamcast emulation on the Wii would be possible.


This says it needs at least a dual core 1ghz for anything decent. I know it's not entirely fair to compare different architectures but the Wii is something like 768mhz single core
MAYBE on vWii once I get those other cores working ...


----------



## yusuo (Dec 18, 2013)

Working on my galaxy s3 tried power stone and shenmue both work at full speed with the odd graphical glitch


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2013)

This works on the Galaxy S3, eh? I'll definitely be checking this out when I can.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2013)

I think my tab 3 should do.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 19, 2013)

I wonder if Evolution and/or Time Stalkers work. Gonna take a trip down memory lane if they do  .


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2013)

Neat. 
Wish I had something to emulate it with...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 19, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> NES, N64, GC, Wii, and I think Virtual Boy too.


 

nes yup we've got that and dolphin for GC and Wii

N64 is what I expect next on a note 3

EDIT: We've got that too lol



LightyKD said:


> PlayStation 2  (...one can dream of playing Rumble roses on his OUYA!)


 

uhuh yes and tht would be difficult


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 19, 2013)

So I have a few burned Dreamcast backups. What is the best way to make ISOs out of them?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 19, 2013)

Does this emulator support gamepads? Or is it touch screen only?


----------



## ResleyZ (Dec 19, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Does this emulator support gamepads? Or is it touch screen only?


So far only the OUYA controller and the Nvidia Shield are supported.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 19, 2013)

ResleyZ said:


> So far only the OUYA controller and the Nvidia Shield are supported.


 

Well then it is pointless to me then, ah well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Does this emulator support gamepads? Or is it touch screen only?


 
According to the reviews on the Google Store page, people have gotten PS3 controllers to work, I assume by using touch screen emulation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> except for self encapsulated and injects it can't play n64 (Via emulator) roms....so no if it cant run n64 it DEFIANTLY cant run dreamcast


Except it can using Wii64 and Not64, the latter being a modified, superior version of the former.


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 19, 2013)

Seeing this post, I naturally tested Shenmue at once.
Game is running very smooth just as the DreamCast itself only many layers are missing from the picture.
It certainly is unplayable at this point but with little optimizations it could turn perfect.

Also, needs options for external controllers and better layout of embedded one.

EDIT: testing was done on Galaxy Note 3 (Qualcomm) running latest 4.3 Android JB.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dreamcast on android sweet, it makes that Ouya more desirable, now if someone can get a Saturn emulator running so I can have a shmupbox.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 19, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It's pretty much the only reason why tablets are so popular.
> Cause of the emulators...
> 
> Neat thing to see tho!


 

A small minority of tablet users likely know what an emulator is, much less knows how to use one. That may be true for this little slice of a gaming community, but not in a global sense, but I digress.  

This is awesome news! I have a TF101 tablet that's already being put to good use as a killer emulator (with my FC30 bluetooth controller, no less!), so I'm glad to see my processor just barely makes the cut. Looks like I'll need to make an upgrade if I want to play Gamecube games in the future.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> question aren't emulators banned on google play?


 
not until they get removed and an offbrand knock off 1.99 ripoff emulator gets to stay while the popular free original gets taken down. I'm looking at you N64oid. anyway. Once its downloaded...its going to be distributed everywhere and developments will most likely happen on his webpage with APK links if google gets a cactus up its ass = it gets too popular and gets a flag


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> not until they get removed and an offbrand knock off 1.99 ripoff emulator gets to stay while the popular free original gets taken down. I'm looking at you N64oid. anyway. Once its downloaded...its going to be distributed everywhere and developments will most likely happen on his webpage with APK links if google gets a cactus up its ass = it gets too popular and gets a flag


 
Err, no.

yongzh's stuff was taken down because he refused to comply with open-source licensing requirements. ZodTTD also had a similar issue, except he was issued a trademark infringement letter from...Sony I think, because of PSX4Droid's icon or something. There are still tons of "popular" emulators on the market that haven't been taking down, like SuperGNES which has like...10,000,000+ downloads, Snes9x which has 500,000+, or Paul Lamb's Mupen64 port.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err, no.
> 
> yongzh's stuff was taken down because he refused to comply with open-source licensing requirements. ZodTTD also had a similar issue, except he was issued a trademark infringement letter from...Sony I think, because of PSX4Droid's icon or something. There are still tons of "popular" emulators on the market that haven't been taking down, like SuperGNES which has like...10,000,000+ downloads, Snes9x which has 500,000+, or Paul Lamb's Mupen64 port.


It does happen though, Lamb's mupen64 port was reported by someone that was charging for a clone, and the real one got taken off the market for a bit. But since he was doing everything right, he managed to talk to google about it. That's the only legitimate incident that I can remember, though.

I hate knockoff emulators. :L


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2013)

Eh, can't say I'm too surprised. It was bound to happen sooner or emu-later.


----------



## ganons (Dec 19, 2013)

MvC 2 runs very good on Nexus 4. Needs ime support so can use ps3 pad.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> According to the reviews on the Google Store page, people have gotten PS3 controllers to work, I assume by using touch screen emulation.


 

does it work with dual shock 3's wirelessly though.


----------



## invidente7 (Dec 20, 2013)

...and what about sega saturn?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> does it work with dual shock 3's wirelessly though.


 
Uhh...yes. As long as you use SixAxis Controller (which lets you connect via Bluetooth or USB), you can enable touchscreen emulation and set the buttons/analog sticks to areas on the screen (which should, of course, be set to the emulators button overlay)


----------



## ploggy (Dec 20, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> According to the reviews on the Google Store page, people have gotten PS3 controllers to work, I assume by using touch screen emulation.


 

Works with a wired 360 controller on my android dongle (MK908)


----------



## Clarky (Dec 20, 2013)

invidente7 said:


> ...and what about sega saturn?


 
 beg for a great open source saturn emu first...


----------



## ganons (Dec 20, 2013)

did any of the DC emu's have multiplayer support?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

ganons said:


> did any of the DC emu's have multiplayer support?


 

NullDC for Windows.


----------



## ganons (Dec 22, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> NullDC for Windows.


 
So its possible it can also come to android?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 22, 2013)

ganons said:


> So its possible it can also come to android?


 

Reicast is programmed by the NullDC team so expect this emulator to end up being as good, if not better than NullDC


----------



## pasc (Dec 23, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> My phone should support it but I tend never to bother with emulators on touch screens...
> 
> Lack of real buttons is a deal breaker for me


 

Thats what the iControlpad was made for.


----------



## ganons (Dec 25, 2013)

Is there a website will all the names of the dc scene releases?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Finally, a good reason to get an Ouya
> *remembers his wife already has a tablet*
> Man, those Droid tabs are becoming more and more useful for gaming.


 
Is there an actual Verizon tablet called "Droid"?  Otherwise it's Android, not Droid :v

We're emulating two generations ago, now.  On our phones.  That's kinda nuts.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 30, 2013)

SpaceJump said:


> So I have a few burned Dreamcast backups. What is the best way to make ISOs out of them?


 
Put them into a gamecube-compatible Wii, and use CleanRip 2.0 to dump them to either an SD card, USB harddrive, or USB srick.


----------

